
Dropbox's infrastructure is Go at a huge scale - sajal83
https://twitter.com/jamwt/status/629727590782099456
======
drallison
So the Dropbox infrastructure is now implemented in Golang and Jamie Turner
and others are on Twitter talking about it. Not much information in this
posting beyond that.

What would be of some interest is a discussion of how Golang (a nice language,
IMHO) enable something in the Dropbox infrastructure that would not have been
possible in other languages.

Of course, the architecture of the Dropbox infrastructure, which ought to be
programming language independent, is much more interesting than the fact that
they chose to use Golang.

------
mikewhy
Can anyone comment on the future of Pyston[1]?

[1]: [https://github.com/dropbox/pyston](https://github.com/dropbox/pyston)

~~~
sebastianavina
yeah, of course: nobody cares.

